# pb mail envoi



## yesalig (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour. Depuis quelques jours, sans avoir fait, à ma connaissance, de modification paticulière, ma messagerie "mail" fonctionne correctement en reception mais pas du tout en "envoi message".
Je suis sur orange, ma messagerie "orange" fonctionne correctement
Je suis sous léopard 10.5.8, imac 20", 500 go dd
merci pour votre aide


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Le message ne veut pas s'envoyer ?

Tu as essayé de reconfigurer le serveur SMTP ?


----------



## cherryblue (16 Octobre 2010)

c'est un problème récurrent que j'ai aussi avec le smtp orange. En général ça passe tout seul, parfois au bout de plusieurs heures. Parfois obligé d'effacer et de réenregistrer les informations du smtp. Parfois, il suffit de redémarrer le mac.


----------



## boninmi (16 Octobre 2010)

Ouvrir un autre compte de messagerie, par exemple gmail

- pour avoir un autre smtp de disponible (suivre le mode d'emploi du site pour l'activation pop et smtp)
- pour pouvoir faire des tests dans un cas tel que celui que tu rencontres
- pour avoir un smtp qui ne soit pas blacklisté notamment si tu as des correspondants à l'étranger, nord américains par exemple.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2010)

Voilà la procédure:
Dans les préférences de mail,
Cliquer sur les flèches "serveur d'envoi smtp"
cliquer sur modifier la liste des serveurs smtp
cliquer sur la ligne de l'adresse mail du smtp qui bloque
cliquer sur le signe "-" (en bas à gauche)
puis cliquer sur le signe "+" (en bas à gauche)
et pour le nom du serveur écrire "smtp.orange.fr"
Ensuite cliquer sur "avancé"
choisir "utiliser le port personnalisé" et entrer "25"
Ne pas cocher "utiliser SSL"
Cliquer sur OK
Fermer les préférences

ça devrait re fonctionner.


----------



## yesalig (17 Octobre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses
je ne suis pas prêt à "formater", par contre je vais essayer la procédure de "pepeye66"


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2010)

À formater ? :mouais: 

Pour quelle raison, de plus personne ne te l'a conseillé 
J'espère que celle de pepeye66 marchera car c'est vraiment embêtant de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de mail.


----------



## fixou (17 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un à t'il tenté de joindre orange et leur demander des explications..sans débourser les 40 pour obtenir une solution..provisoire ?


----------



## FRANCIS.B (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour ,
J' ai le même pb .
Je travaille sur mac OS X version 10.5.8 .
Mon fournisseur est Wanadoo
La messagerie wanadoo fonctionne parfaitement à la réception et à l'envoi .

Sans rien faire , l' application Mail réceptionne bien mes messages mais refuse l'envoi au motif de " 
sélectionner un serveur d'envoi différent ou cliquer sur essayer plus tard ..." 
Après avoir parcouru différents forum , j'ai essayé avec en SMTP : smtp.wanadoo.fr  puis 193.252.22.73 ,
dans mon compte j' ai " utiliser les ports par défaut : 25,456,587
Rien  n' y fait ...
Je suis à la recherche d'un nouveau  code  de SMTP
Par avance merci


----------



## yesalig (18 Octobre 2010)

Bien que cela ne solutionne pas mon problème, je constat que nous sommes relativement nombreux à galérer pour la même chose.
Je suggère pour le premier qui découvrira la solution de la faire connaître aux collègues
En tous cas merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------

J'ai appliqué la méthode indiquée par pepeye66 et ça marche. Par contre au bout da quelques message j'ai eu quelque chose qui ressemble à "port personnalisé 25 saturé" j'ai remis "110" et tout fonctionne normalement
Merci a vous tous


----------



## fixou (18 Octobre 2010)

Appel ORANGE ce jour au 3900. Je fais part à la personne de l'objet de mon appel (probleme envoi de mail). Sans que je n'aille plus loin elle me demande si celà concerne le logiciel MAIL...et m'explique que, depuis 10 jours, le SAV Orange est assailli de demande à ce sujet. 
Elle me donne un rendez-vous téléphonique avec un expert. Et cette expertise n'est pas payante.
Je  vous ferai part  du résultat de cette expertise


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2010)

yesalig a dit:


> .....
> 
> J'ai appliqué la méthode indiquée par pepeye66 et ça marche. Par contre au bout da quelques message j'ai eu quelque chose qui ressemble à "port personnalisé 25 saturé" j'ai remis "110" et tout fonctionne normalement
> Merci a vous tous



Le port 110 devrait se remettre ensuite automatiquement...
Cette méthode m'a été indiquée par le SAV Apple qui ne s'est d'ailleurs pas fait prier pour me la communiquer.
Depuis donc maintenant 15 jours ça marche sans problème...Que ça dure !


----------



## plouette (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis convaincu que le problème est lié au Mac, pas au FAI. 

J'ai ce problème depuis plus d'un an. J'utilise mon Mac principalement au boulot et chez moi. Quand je rentre chez moi, au premier mail que je veux envoyer, le message apparaît. Il "suffit" de supprimer le serveur de mon FAI maison, et de le réintroduire (exactement de la même manière)... et ça fonctionne !

C'est juste très em.... !

:-(


----------



## TIBACHA (19 Octobre 2010)

Bon bah idem pour moi ! 
Orange me dit que "rien à voir avec eux" ...
Qu'un "expert" peut m'appeler mais que ce sera payant ! 
Je bosse avec mon Mac et ma boite mail toute la journée, j'ai des RDV d'annulés, des personnes qui attendent mes mails toute une journée et doivent me prendre pour une "guignol" qui ne tient pas ses engagements ... 
ça commence à être super frustrant de bosser comme ça ! 
Cela fait une dizaine de jours que ça dure alors que ça allait très bien avant ! 

...

Donc FIXOU, s'ils t'ont donné LA solution : je suis preneuse !


----------



## FRANCIS.B (22 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir à tous  ,
 Je me rends compte que je ne suis pas le seul .
Nous fonctionnons tous avec des macs .
D' ou peut provenir ce problème .
Je ne suis pas féru d'informatique ,  mais avec  un peu de bon sens , comment expliquer qu'ils présentent simultanément des problèmes analogues .
Je pencherais pour des modifications au niveau du FAI .
Qui trouvera le bon port et le bon n° SMTP ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## sylzanne (2 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous

Je suis sous tiger 10.4.11 et je n'ai pas ce problème. En revanche ma femme qui est sous leopard a le même soucis que vous... Serait-ce leopard qui déc...ne???

Je suis aussi preneur si quelqu'un trouve la solution

Merci à tous


----------



## gege4 (2 Novembre 2010)

Pareil que vous , mais à côté d'envoi en cours j'ai la roue qui tourne sans arrêt comme si elle était bloquée , j'ai beau quitter mail et redemarrer l'ordi rien n'y fait .


----------



## Limay (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.
Apparemment je ne suis pas la seule à ne pas réussir à envoyer de mail via Mail.

Je suis chez free et j'utilise une adresse mail free. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui tout fonctionnait à merveille, mais je suis en train de déménager et arrive dans une colocation qui utilise orange comme accès internet. Et bizarrement (ou pas) je n'arrive plus a envoyer de mails, par contre je les reçois toujours. 
Ma question est donc : il y a t-il un rapport avec l'accès internet ? Comment puis je remédier à ce problème. Je vous avoue que j'y connais pas grand chose aux serveurs et compagnie, je me promène sur les forum pour trouver la bonne configuration mais en vain...

Si une âme charitable trouve la solution qu'il me fasse un signe 
Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (4 Novembre 2010)

Limay a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> Apparemment je ne suis pas la seule à ne pas réussir à envoyer de mail via Mail.
> 
> Je suis chez free et j'utilise une adresse mail free. Jusqu'à aujourd'hui tout fonctionnait à merveille, mais je suis en train de déménager et arrive dans une colocation qui utilise orange comme accès internet. Et bizarrement (ou pas) je n'arrive plus a envoyer de mails, par contre je les reçois toujours.
> ...


C'est normal. 
On utilise toujours le  SMTP (serveur d'envois) du FAI:
Exemple chez toi le FAI = Free => le SMTP est réglé sur *smtp.free.fr*
En colocation le FAI = Orange => tu dois régler le SMTP sur  *smtp.orange.fr*
Au niveau du POP (serveur de réception) il n'y a rien à changer puisque tes emails arrivent depuis ta boîte email qui est chez Free, c'est pour cela tu reçois toujours tes emails.
Voilà


----------



## Limay (4 Novembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> C'est normal.
> On utilise toujours le  SMTP (serveur d'envois) du FAI:
> Exemple chez toi le FAI = Free => le SMTP est réglé sur *smtp.free.fr*
> En colocation le FAI = Orange => tu dois régler le SMTP sur  *smtp.orange.fr*
> ...



c'est bien ce que je me suis dis mais j'ai essayé de changer le smtp. Ca me fait toujours le même message d'erreur me disant qu'il est impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.orange.fr

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------

Ca marche enfin ! pourtant j'ai rien changé aux réglages entre hier et aujourd'hui... allez savoir

Merci encore !


----------



## subsole (4 Novembre 2010)

Limay;6986112[COLOR="Silver" a dit:
			
		

> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Ca marche enfin ! pourtant j'ai rien changé aux réglages entre hier et aujourd'hui... allez savoir
> 
> Merci encore !


ça, c'est "l'effet subsole"


----------



## Shaé56 (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai également un problème d'envoi de mail. Je suis chez Free et j'ai eu un problème de mail de 6OMo qui bloquait la réception et l'envoi de mail. Avec le mail qui se chargeait en boucle dans la boîte "messages récupérés". J'ai essayé de supprimer le mail et de résoudre le problème en suivant les conseils que j'ai trouvé sur macgeneration, merci à tous. Rien n'y a fait. Bref, j'ai supprimé mon compte et je l'ai recréé. Depuis, je reçois les mails mais impossible d'en envoyer. Chaque fois, j'ai le message "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.
J'ai testé l'appli mail à partir d'un autre compte et là, ça fonctionne normalement. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas une fichier caché qui bloque l'envoi. Je ne sais pas où chercher. Si quelqu'un a un idée :rose:


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Shaé56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai également un problème d'envoi de mail. Je suis chez Free et j'ai eu un problème de mail de 6OMo qui bloquait la réception et l'envoi de mail. Avec le mail qui se chargeait en boucle dans la boîte "messages récupérés". J'ai essayé de supprimer le mail et de résoudre le problème en suivant les conseils que j'ai trouvé sur macgeneration, merci à tous. Rien n'y a fait. Bref, j'ai supprimé mon compte et je l'ai recréé. Depuis, je reçois les mails mais impossible d'en envoyer. Chaque fois, j'ai le message "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.
> J'ai testé l'appli mail à partir d'un autre compte et là, ça fonctionne normalement. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas une fichier caché qui bloque l'envoi. Je ne sais pas où chercher. Si quelqu'un a un idée :rose:


Comment est réglé ton serveur SMTP ?


----------



## Shaé56 (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour. je ne comprends pas trop ta question, que veux-tu dire par "réglé"?


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Shaé56 a dit:


> Bonjour. je ne comprends pas trop ta question, que veux-tu dire par "réglé"?




Mail=> Préférences  => Comptes ( Sélectionne le compte à problèmes.) => Information du compte => Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) ?
&
Mail=> Préférences  => Comptes ( Sélectionne le compte à problèmes.) =>Avancé ?


----------



## Shaé56 (6 Novembre 2010)

OK, donc, le smtp est sur "smtp.free.fr" en mode avancé, le compte est activé plus les paramétrages par défaut  et utiliser la commande idle si le serveur la gère. 
Merci


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Shaé56 a dit:


> OK, donc, le smtp est sur "smtp.free.fr" en mode avancé, le compte est activé plus les paramétrages par défaut  et utiliser la commande idle si le serveur la gère.
> Merci



Quel port ? 
Sinon, je ne vois rien qui ressemble à cette ligne (" utiliser la commande idle si le serveur la gère"), mais c'est samedi matin, je n'ai peut être pas les yeux en face des trous  :sleep:


----------



## Shaé56 (6 Novembre 2010)

les ports par défaut 25 465 587


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Y a comme un problème , j'ai trouvé ta "fonction" 

Mais, cette option n'existe qu'en IMAP et tu me parles d'un réglage* smtp.free.fr*

"Utiliser la commande IDLE si le serveur la prend en charge
spécifier que le serveur doit informer Mail de l'arrivée de nouveaux messages, au lieu que Mail interroge le serveur à intervalles réguliers. Cette méthode de vérification de l'arrivée de nouveaux messages est plus efficace. *Cette option n'est disponible que pour les comptes IMAP*."


----------



## Shaé56 (6 Novembre 2010)

Excuse moi je ne suis pas spécialiste je résume. le serveur de réception est imap et fonctionne correctement. le serveur d'envoi est smtp et ne parvient pas à envoyer les messages.
Il semble que c'est le smtp  lié à mon compte qui déconne. J'ai envoyé un mail avec un autre compte utilisateur et ça fonctionne. je me suis créé un deuxième compte utilisateur et sous mon nom ou adresse mail, impossible d'envoyer de mail


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Shaé56 a dit:


> Excuse moi je ne suis pas spécialiste je résume. le serveur de réception est imap et fonctionne correctement. le serveur d'envoi est smtp et ne parvient pas à envoyer les messages.
> Il semble que c'est le smtp  lié à mon compte qui déconne. J'ai envoyé un mail avec un autre compte utilisateur et ça fonctionne. je me suis créé un deuxième compte utilisateur et sous mon nom ou adresse mail, impossible d'envoyer de mail



Je n'avais pas bien compris également. 
Donc, en principe chez Free pour le courrier entrant ( la réception) c'est:
En POP ===> Serveur POP (courrier entrant) : pop.free.fr ==> port 110
En IMAP == >Serveur IMAP (courrier entrant) : imap.free.fr   ==> port 143
Pour le courrier sortant ( l'envoi) c'est: 
Serveur SMTP (courrier sortant) : smtp.free.fr   ===> port 25


----------



## Shaé56 (6 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de créer un  compte gmail et l'envoi par le smtp.gmail.com fonctionne. Disons que c'est une solution de contournement dans l'attente de trouver une solution pour le smtp.free.fr.

Comme cela fonctionne avec gmail, cela veut-il dire que c'est free qui a un problème de smtp ou ???


----------



## I2R (6 Novembre 2010)

sylzanne a dit:


> Je suis sous tiger 10.4.11 et je n'ai pas ce problème. En revanche ma femme qui est sous leopard a le même soucis que vous



salut

pareil pour moi , 

chez moi un mac sous tiger => pas de soucis 
un mac sous leopard => soucis

donc a mon avis le smtp doit pas y étre pour grand chose

@+jf


----------



## subsole (6 Novembre 2010)

Ici, pas de problèmes avec Free sur Léopard 10.5.8 et Snow Léopard 10.6.4.


----------



## FRANCIS.B (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous ,
Je constate à mon grand déplaisir n' être pas le seul à rencontrer ce problème d'envoi de mail ( OS X version 10.5.8 ).
Je m'évertue à remettre mon SMTP en : smtp.wanadoo .fr , rien n'y change  !!!!!

Je ne sais plus que faire 

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

Rebonsoir ,

Cela remarche , enfin .

 J'ai repris mon compte , ai remis en smtp = 193.252.22.73

Souhaitant venir en aide à d'autres .

A la prochaine .


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Novembre 2010)

j'ai aussi ce souci. Moi je le contourne avec d'autres serveur smtp que j'ai. C'eqt quand même pénible ces histoires un jour ça marche - un jour non


----------



## Shaé56 (7 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'ai aussi ce souci. Moi je le contourne avec d'autres serveur smtp que j'ai. C'eqt quand même pénible ces histoires un jour ça marche - un jour non



Moi aussi je trouve ça pénible, ma boîte est une usine à gaz, j'ai tout en double et quand j'envoie un mail, je dois choisir quel smtp utiliser. 

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour rendre cela plus propre :hein:


----------



## Barney-france (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un macbook pro 2010, j'utilise mail depuis maintenant quelques mois et mon service de messagerie est orange. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème, sauf que depuis quelques jours, impossible d'envoyer des mails via "mail" (le software) Il me dit que le serveur est "offline" 
smtp.orange.fr ne marche pas en changeant ou "forçant" différent ports, ainsi qu'en utilisant la connection sécurisé SSL. En utilisant l'authentification par le password... rien n'y fait.

PS : je vis en angleterre et utilise virgin media comme fournisseur d'accès internet, mais ça ne devrait pas être un problème ça a fonctionné pendant 4 mois...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## herszk (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Il n'est pas obligatoire d'utiliser les POP et SMTP de votre FAI, il vaut mieux même en être indépendant pour ne pas avoir à changer d'adresse email le jour où on change de FAI.
Il en existe un, parmi d'autres qui me donne toute satisfaction avec mail, c'est celui de laposte.net qui fonctionne avec pop.laposte.net et smtp.laposte.net


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Novembre 2010)

Franchement la poste coté mail ( si message est en HTML bonjour le bazar)  c'est pas top...  ( il y a de nombreux posts a ce sujet sur macG) Le mieux c'est un compte Gmail


----------



## Genuis (19 Novembre 2010)

J'ai le même soucis, depuis 2 jours... j'ai rien changé à la configuration de mail, est du jour au lendemain sa ne marche plus... Pourtant quand vous faites le test de connexion qu'il est possible de faire quand sa vous marque erreur, tout est bon "connexion réussi avec le serveur".

Bref, problème de Orange ou de Mail, j'en est aucune idée, ceci dit, moi j'ai plus aucun de mes 3 emails qui marche, Free avec smtp orange, Orange avec smtp orange ou boite assoc avec smtp easy hebergement, aucune des trois ne marche.


----------



## herszk (19 Novembre 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Franchement la poste coté mail ( si message est en HTML bonjour le bazar)  c'est pas top...  ( il y a de nombreux posts a ce sujet sur macG) Le mieux c'est un compte Gmail


Il y a eu, effectivement une période pénible avec laposte.net mais c'est du passé.
Quand à gmail, j'ai en ai moi-même un compte mais le problème est qu'il est souvent refusé par certains prestataires quand on doit donner une adresse email et tout le monde n'aime pas utiliser l'imap, je ne sais pas si gmail possède un pop et smtp.


----------



## boninmi (19 Novembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Quand à gmail, j'ai en ai moi-même un compte mais le problème est qu'il est souvent refusé par certains prestataires quand on doit donner une adresse email et tout le monde n'aime pas utiliser l'imap, je ne sais pas si gmail possède un pop et smtp.


OUI . Il faut les activer. C'est décrit sur le site de gmail. Je crois l'avoir dit plus haut, à moins que ce soit dans une autre discussion ...


----------



## Chabine (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir.
J'ai le même souci depuis de trop nombreuses semaines. J'ai appliqué la méthode de pepeye66, que je trouvais très simple à comprendre.
Depuis, je ne peux plus même plus cliquer sur le bouton envoyer !


----------



## pop_so (4 Février 2011)

yesalig a dit:


> Bonjour. Depuis quelques jours, sans avoir fait, à ma connaissance, de modification paticulière, ma messagerie "mail" fonctionne correctement en reception mais pas du tout en "envoi message".
> Je suis sur orange, ma messagerie "orange" fonctionne correctement
> Je suis sous léopard 10.5.8, imac 20", 500 go dd
> merci pour votre aide



J'ai exactement le même problème et en plus ça fait bugger l'application et je dois forcer à quitter !
Vous avez une solution ??? Je suis chez Orange avec une Livebox et sur Mac OS X 10.6.6 ...


----------

